
Yahoo CEO tees off on media - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=48146
======
socratees
Does anyone care about them anymore? Except for Hadoop and BOSS, there isn't
anything worth mention. And 100m USD is insane it just shows how desperate
they are to market themselves to people who don't know what a browser is.

